# News 12/16



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Charlotte Bobcats Assign Jermareo Davidson To Sioux Falls Skyforce

*NEW YORK, Dec. 14, 2007 - The Charlotte Bobcats today assigned rookie forward Jermareo Davidson to their NBA Development League affiliate, the Sioux Falls Skyforce. Davidson is the 20th assignment to the D-League from the NBA this season, and is the first assignment from the Bobcats to the Skyforce. By comparison, there were six assignments by this date in 2006 and nine in 2005. Davidson, a 6-10, 230-pound forward, has appeared in 11 games for Charlotte this season, averaging 3.5 points and 1.9 rebounds in 8.5 minutes. In seven preseason games for the Bobcats, Davidson averaged 7.3 points and 3.0 rebounds in 15.6 minutes. 
Originally selected in the second round of the 2007 NBA Draft (36th overall) by the Golden State Warriors, Davidson was acquired by the Bobcats in a draft night trade with the Warriors. A four year starter at the University of Alabama, Davidson finished his collegiate career, averaging 10.2 points, 7.3 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 126 games. During his senior season, Davidson averaged 14.0 points, 8.2 rebounds, and 2.3 blocks as a starter in 30 games. Davidson was named to the All-Southeastern Conference Second Team in 2006-07 by the coaches and earned Honorable Mention All-SEC accolades by the Associated Press. 
Davidson will join the Skyforce in Bismarck, North Dakota when Sioux Falls faces off against the Dakota Wizards on Sunday, Dec. 16. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders Add Darryl Watkins*

EL SEGUNDO, CA - The Los Angeles D-Fenders have acquired Darryl Watkins. 
Watkins, a 6-11, 258 pound center, was signed by the Sacramento Kings as an undrafted free agent out of Syracuse. Watkins appeared in 9 games for Sacramento this season, averaging 1.3 points, 1.3 rebounds and 0.2 blocks in 7.9 minutes. In six preseason games for the Kings, Watkins posted 4.8 points, 2.3 rebounds and 0.5 blocks in 11.7 minutes.

In his senior season (2006-07) at Syracuse, Watkins averaged 8.1 ppg (.544 FG%), 7.5 rpg, and 3.4 bpg in 33 games (started 32). He tallied 112 blocks, the highest total for any Orange senior in school history and good for the fourth-best single-season mark (behind only Etan Thomas and Derrick Coleman). He ranks fifth all-time in school history with 263 career blocks.

To make room on the roster for Watkins, the D-Fenders waived guard Brian Morrison. Morrison, an allocation player for Los Angeles, was waived due to injury on Nov. 22 and returned to the team on Dec. 6. Morrison appeared in one game for the D-Fenders.

Watkins will join the D-Fenders on Saturday as they travel to Utah to face off against the Flash.

The D-Fenders will host the Bakersfield Jam on Sunday, December 16th at STAPLES Center with a 2:30pm tip-off. Having a Lakers ticket for a STAPLES Center home game is also your ticket to a lower level seat for the D-Fenders game that same day. For ticket information call (310) 426-6031.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Rockets Recall Aaron Brooks from Rio Grande Valley Vipers*

HOUSTON - Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey announced today that guard Aaron Brooks has been recalled from Houston's D-League affiliate, Rio Grande Valley. Assigned on Dec. 6, Brooks averaged 23.0 points, 5.5 rebounds and 5.0 assists in two games with the Vipers. Brooks is expected to join the Rockets for tomorrow night's game vs. Dallas (12/15/07). Brooks (6-0, 161, Oregon), who was selected by Houston with the 26th overall pick in the 2007 NBA Draft, has averaged 2.5 points in his two appearances with the Rockets this season. He played in his first NBA game vs. Phoenix (11/17/07), notching five points (2-2 FG, 1-1 3FG). Brooks also averaged 21.4 points (.461, 35-76 FG) and 5.2 assists over five games with Houston in the 2007 NBA Summer League presented by adidas. He earned T-Mobile Rookie of the Month honors for Summer League and was named to the 2007 NBA Summer League All-Star Team. In addition to his NBA Summer League honors, Brooks was one of the top-10 young NBA players named to a USA Basketball Men's Select Team that was chosen to help prepare the 2007 USA Senior National Team for its gold-medal run at the FIBA Americas Championship 2007.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mahinmi leads Toros over 14ers*

AUSTIN, TX - Ian Mahinmi scored a season-high 30 points and 10 rebounds on Friday night at the Austin Convention Center to help the Austin Toros defeat the Colorado 14ers 109-100 and improved to 6-1 on the season. Mahinmi, on assignment from the San Antonio Spurs, helped the team continue its best start in franchise history. Trailing in the opening minutes of the fourth quarter, the Toros used a 34-20 run to close out the quarter to secure their fifth home victory of the season. DerMarr Johnson scored 11 of his 21 points in the period, shooting 3-of-5 from behind the 3-point line. Despite out shooting the Toros for the game, the 14ers struggled to find an answer in the fourth quarter for a balanced offensive attack by Austin and 56 percent shooting and only three turnovers.
Austin's offensive attack featured five players scoring in double figures and three players who scored over 20 points. Keith Langford scored 20 for the Toros and Marcus Williams added 16 on 6-of-13 shooting. Inserted into the starting lineup for the first time this season, Cheyne Gadson contributed to every aspect of the game, scoring 13 points, grabbing eight rebounds and dishing out seven assists.
Elton Brown scored 24 points and 14 rebounds for the 14ers, who fell to 5-3 on the season. Other Colorado players in double figures included Billy Thomas (21), Eric Omundson (16), Kaniel Dickens (12) and Justin Cage (11).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flash Use Big Third Quarter To Overcome Anaheim Arsenal*

Orem, Utah, Dec. 14, 2007- The Utah Flash utilized 37 third-quarter points on 74-percent shooting to overcome an eight point half-time deficit and defeat the visiting Anaheim Arsenal 111-84 in NBA Development League action Friday night at the Mckay Event's Center. The Flash turned the ball over 15 times in the first half before adjustments limited the turnover count to just eight in the second half. 
"We were not the same team in the first half as we were in the second half." Said Utah Flash coach Brad Jones. "In the second half I just told them to relax and go out there and do what we do."
The Flash (5-4) takes on the Los Angeles Defenders tonight at 7 p.m. While the Arsenal (3-7) travel to Albuquerque to take on the Thunderbirds tonight. 
Utah Jazz assignee Morris Almond led the Flash third-quarter charge with 13 of his game high 23 points coming in the third period. 
The Flash finished with six players in double figures. James Lang added 20 points and seven rebounds in the victory, while Brian Hamilton nearly doubled up with 10 points and 9 rebounds off the bench. Aleksander Ugrinoski and Lamar Rice each recorded D-League career highs with 10 and 13 points respectively. 
John Millsap came off the Flash bench and recorded a D-League career high with 15 points. 
"He (Millsap) struggled early in the year, but he has showed that he can come in and give us some energy and a spark off the bench." Jones said. 
Steven Smith and Davin White each recorded 17 points for the Arsenal while Jamaal Thomas added 11 points off the Anaheim bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Energy Fights Back to a 117-114 Win Over Skyforce*

Des Moines, December 14th- Iowa Energy battled back to beat the Skyforce by three points in overtime. Energy who led nearly the whole game let the Skyforce gain ground in the fourth quarter. Skyforce's Elton Nesbitt made a three-pointer with only seconds left to tie the game and put the game to overtime. Energy however came back ready in overtime and took home the win. Player of the game, JameOn Curry played with poise and composure in the last minutes of the game, carrying the Energy to the win. Curry played his last game with the Energy tonight, he moves back up to the Bulls next week. Curry however didn't leave the fans unsatisfied and led all players with 24 points. Mitchell trailed Curry with 23 points and 12 rebounds. 
Damond Brown of the Skyforce led his teammates with 22 points and 9 rebounds. Kasib Powell also scored 22 points and 8 rebounds. 
The win tonight improved the Energy to a 6-3 on the year where the Skyforce fell to 1-6 overall. Energy go to Tulsa tonight to play the 66ers tomorrow night at 7:30 p.m. The Energy's next home game is December 20th against the Los Angeles D-Fenders at 7:30 p.m. Lost Angeles is 5-3 on the year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Watson Leads Vipers Over Stampede 132-125*

Despite losing starting guard Aaron Brooks on his call-up back to the Houston Rockets, the Rio Grande Valley Vipers were in triple digits by the end of the third quarter earning a season high in points and had six players in double figures as they stormed past the Idaho Stampede 132-125 Friday night at Dodge Arena. With the win the Vipers have now won four of their last five games and have lost just one home game in six tries. 
The Vipers were paced by their starting line-up including dual 30+ point efforts from point guard CJ Watson and forward Steve Novak. Watson had his first double-double of the season with a 34 point, 10 assist effort in the Viper win. Novak chipped in with 32 including six three pointers to go along with his seven rebounds. The Vipers also had twenty point efforts from Gabe Muoneke and Kenny Taylor who had 22 and 20 points respectively.

The Stampede kept pace with the Vipers on offense throughout the first half as the teams were tied at 64-64 at halftime. However, they were outscored 42-30 in the third quarter and fell behind by as many as 17 in the seven point defeat. Forward Lance Allred led seven Stampede players in double-figures with 32 points and added eight rebounds. Portland Trailblazers assignee Taurean Green added a double-double with 18 points and 10 assists.

The Vipers will close out a four game home-stand on Saturday when they take on Southwest Division rival the Colorado 14ers at Dodge Arena. The Vipers will then play eight straight on the round and won't be back at home until January 13th.

The Rio Grande Valley Vipers are an expansion team in the NBA Development League (NBA D-League). The D-League is the official minor league of the National Basketball Association. Now in its seventh season, the D-league will have 14 teams that will play a 50 game schedule. The teams include Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NM), Anaheim Arsenal (CA), Austin Toros (TX), Bakersfield Jam (CA), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, ND), Fort Wayne Mad Ants (IN), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Iowa Energy (Des Moines), Los Angeles D-Fenders (CA), Sioux Falls Skyforce (SD) and Tulsa 66ers (OK) and Utah Flash (Orem). The Vipers NBA affiliates are the Houston Rockets, Cleveland Cavaliers and the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments*

FRIDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Friday's games Rod Benson led the Dakota Wizards with a double-double (23 points, 12 rebounds) in the 119-111 win while Fort Wayne was led by Jeremy Richardson who tallied 32 points in the loss. 
Austin's Ian Mahinmi, on assignment from the San Antonio Spurs, finished with a double-double of 30 points and 10 rebounds shooting 10-of-14 from the floor and 10-of-11 from the line in the Toro's victory. 
Elton Brown led Colorado with a 24-point 14-rebound double-double performance. 
Rio Grande Valley's Lance Allred led the Vipers with 32 points and eight rebounds in the win. 
Idaho's CJ Watson led the Stampede with a double-double (34 points, 10 rebounds) while teammate Taurean Green, on assignment from the Portland Trail Blazers, finished his first D-League game with 18 points and 10 rebounds. 
Dwayne Mitchell led Iowa to an overtime victory over Sioux Falls with a 23-point 12-rebound double-double, while Kasib Powell led the Skyforce with 22 points and eight rebounds in the loss. 
On assignment from the Utah Jazz, Morris Almond led the Flash with 23 points and four assists in the win. 
Anaheim's David White and Steven Smith each contributed 17 points in the Arsenal's loss. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (3 call-ups, 3 players, 3 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill  New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (19 assignments, 17 players, 13 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston  Rio Grande Valley 11/11 N/A 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 N/A 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 N/A 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 N/A 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 N/A 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 N/A 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29 12/13 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 N/A 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flash Acquire Aristeide Sawadogo*

Orem, Utah, Dec. 15, 2007- Utah Flash General Manager David Fredman announced today the acquisition of center Aristeide Sawadogo. 
The 7-1, 265 pound center was originally drafted by the Dakota Wizards in the fifth round of this years NBA Development League draft before being waived at the completion of Dakota's training camp. 

Originally from Burkina Faso, Africa, Sawadogo hopes to have an impact with his newest team. 

"I am happy to be here." Sawadogo said. "I want to improve my game and contribute to this team."

Sawadogo saw action in all three years he played at Clayton State University in Atlanta, Georgia. In his final season with the Lakers he averaged four points and five rebounds, while shooting 52-percent from the field. In addition to his offensive efficiency, Sawadogo recorded 26 blocks his final season with Clayton State University. 

Sawadoga will dress for tonight's game as the Flash take on the Los Angeles Defenders at 7 p.m. at the Mckay Events Center in Orem.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Franchise record 127 points leads Toros over Stampede*

AUSTIN, TX - The Austin Toros set a franchise record for points in a game behind five players scoring in double figures as the team defeated the Idaho Stampede 127-117 on Saturday night at the Austin Convention Center. Marcus Williams scored 29 points for the Toros to push the team's winning streak to seven games and stay a perfect 6-0 at home for the season.Along with setting a record for points in a game, Austin also set a franchise record of 3-pointers made with 15. The previous record was 12, which was most recently matched last season on April 3, 2007 at Dakota.
Keith Langford scored 29 points for the Toros, who has scored 20 plus points in seven of eight games this season. DerMarr Johnson had 23 and Kevin Pittsnogle finished with season-high 17 points with 5-of-10 shooting from the behind the 3-point line.
Roberto Bergersen scored a season-high 31 points in defeat for the Idaho Stampede, who fell to 5-5 on the season. Lance Allred had 18 and Randy Livingston added 17.
Leading by the score of 33-26 at the end of the first quarter, the Toros used 4 percent shooting and a balanced scoring attack to take the early advantage. Kevin Pittsnogle, who scored only four points the previous night against Colorado, had eight points in period and was 2-of-2 from behind the 3-point line.
The Toros carried over their offensive success of the beginning of the game to the second quarter, pushing the lead to as many as 11 points following center Anthony Fuqua's free throw after behind fouled on a slam-dunk with less than nine minutes remaining. Idaho would answer with a 25-14 run to close the second quarter following the Fuqua free throw and would take only a two-point deficit into halftime as the Toros led 60-58.
Austin's previous record for points in a game was 122 on March 8, 2006 against the Fayetteville Patriots in their first season in the NBA D-League.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Fall to 14ers*

Hidalgo, TX - Lead by Kaniel Dickens' game-high 33 points the Colorado 14ers topped the Rio Grande Valley Vipers 126-112 Saturday night at Dodge Arena. The 14ers shot 75% from the three-point line with all their treys coming in the first half. Dickens was perfect form long range going six for six. Colorado led by as many as 35 points and overcame a late 4th quarter run to hold off the Vipers by 14. It was a close first quarter with the 14ers gaining the lead 32-29, but in the second quarter couldn't miss, ending the first half going 28 of 42 from the field while shooting 75 percent from the three-point line. Dickens picked up 24 first half points giving the 14ers the edge 73-47. 
The third quarter wasn't much different as the 14ers were able to pull ahead of the Vipers by as much as 35 with 1:16 left in the quarter, but the Vipers battled back to come within 26 going into the final quarter at 96-70.
With the help of Gabe Muoneke and Craig Winder, Rio was able to break the deficit down to 11 with 3:02 left, but Colorado was able to hold their lead coming away with their sixth win on the season 126-112 over the Vipers. The Vipers were lead offensively by Gabe Muoneke's 32 points. Steve Novak chipped in with a double-double with his 13 points and 10 rebounds. 
Rio Grande Valley will not play another home game until January 13th when they take on the Albuquerque Thunderbirds. The Vipers will play their next eight games away from Dodge Arena and will take on the Sioux Falls Skyforce next Friday at 7:00 pm.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Chase leads Defenders past Flash in Double OT victory*

Orem, Utah - Brian Chase recorded 26 points off the bench for the Los Angeles to help lift the Defenders past the Utah Flash for a double overtime 130-126 NBA Development League victory Saturday night at the Mckay Event's Center. 
Chase converted on 6-of-12 shooting from the three-point line, his final three-pointer putting the Defenders up by four points with 4.4 seconds remaining in the second overtime period. 

"He's (Chase) a terrific player." Utah Flash coach Brad Jones. "I have always been a fan of Brian Chase because he knows how to play in games like this."

The Defenders return home for an afternoon matinee with the Bakersfield Jam today, while the Flash complete a six game homestand Dec. 21 against the Austin Torros and Dec. 22 against the Bakersfield Jam. 

The Defenders shot 50-percent from the field, including 12-of-32 from the three-point line, while limiting the Flash to 38-percent shooting. 

Sean Banks recorded 25 points for the Defenders, while Cecil Brown added 17 points off the Defenders bench. Stephane Lasme recorded his first D-League double-double with 12 points and 10 rebounds. Coby Karl added 17 points in the in the victory. 

Morris Almond led the Flash offense with a D-League career high of 38 points, while James Lang and Kevin Kruger added 21 and 17 points respectively. Brian Jackson recorded his first double-double of the season with 15 points and 13 rebounds. Brian Hamilton recorded his second double-double of the season with 20 points and 13 rebounds, while John Millsap doubled up with 10 points and 11 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Squeak Past Arsenal for Second Straight Win*

Albuquerque, N.M. - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds defeated the Anaheim Arsenal 100 - 97 improving their record to 4 and 4 on the season, the loss drops the Arsenal to 3 and 8. Alando Tucker and Daniel Horton led the Thunderbirds with 32 points each on a collective 24 of 49 shooting. 
Steven Smith led the Arsenal with 25 points in a losing effort and Ivan Johnson registered a double - double with 19 points and 15 rebounds. Davin White pitched in 21 points to go along with Guillermo Diaz's 17 points. 

Josh Gross was the only other Thunderbird to score double digits with 11 points. Ramon Dyer and Darvin Ham each pitched in on the boards registering a combined 21 rebounds for Albuquerque. 

Despite jumping out to an early lead in the first quarter, Albuquerque managed to shoot only 28% from the field. Anaheim was led by Davin White's 8 points in the quarter helping them to a 28 - 19 lead after one. 

Three different players for Anaheim scored double digits in the second quarter alone; Smith led the effort scorers with 15 points. Tucker and Horton had 12 and 13 points each for the Thunderbirds helping to keep the game close at half, 60 - 54. 

The Thunderbirds went 3 for 3 on three pointers in the third quarter helping them cut into the Arsenal lead. Tucker led all scorers in the quarter with 9 helping to bring Albuquerque within one at the end of the quarter, 77 - 76. 

The Thunderbirds get back to action December 23rd on the road against the Colorado 14ers before returning home on Friday, December 28th to take on the Utah Flash. Friday will be "Home for the Holidays" night, show an out of state I.D. and get one free general admission ticket, game time is set for 7:00 pm. 

Anaheim heads home to take on Colorado, Saturday, December 21st before heading to Idaho on Friday the 28th to take on the Stampede. 

Thunderbirds 2007-08 single game tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com, any Ticketmaster location or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked over 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*66ers storm past Iowa*

Tulsa, Ok - The Tulsa 66ers didn't just dominate the Expo Square Pavilion on Saturday night. The 66ers came together and played as a team in all aspects of the game. The 66ers fought to control the boards, the paint and the free throw line on their way to a 113-81 win. 
The 66ers demonstrated their ability to triumph in the face of adversity as the city of Tulsa became a disaster zone this week as a direct result of freezing rain. There were approximately 246,000 outages in the Tulsa area and more than 600,000 statewide in what has been called the largest blackout in Oklahoma history. 

Within the first five minutes of play, the 66ers dictated what type of game they wanted to play. The 66ers took advantage of Iowa who lost JamesOn Curry, the 6-3, 190 pound guard on assignment from the Chicago Bulls and dominated them with 32 assists.

Glen McGowan, a man on a mission, scored 16 points in his first game after being out due to injury. The 66ers led the Energy by 25 points in the second half on a trey by Jeremy Kelly with 3:34 left to play in the game.

"This feels much better," 66ers Assistant Head Coach Aaron Swinson said. "We worked hard the last few days wanting to turn things around and it was destined tonight. We must keep the intensity from start to finish, keep building what we have, and go from there."

The 66ers were led in scoring by Ramon Sessions, who finished with 20 points and seven rebounds. Adam Harrington added 16 points and eight assists and Dwayne Mitchell contributed 25 points for Iowa.

The 66ers will play their next home game on December 19th. Tip-off is set for 11 a.m. at the Expo Square Pavilion.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments*

SATURDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Saturday's games Ramon Sessions, on assignment from the Milwaukee Bucks to the Tulsa 66ers, scored a team-high 20 points, grabbed seven rebounds and dished out seven assists in the win. 
Dwayne Mitchell led Iowa with 25 points, four rebounds and four assists in the loss. 
Marcus Williams and Keith Langford poured in 29 points each in the win for Austin, while teammate Cheyne Gadson contributed with a 10-point, 10-rebound double-double. 
Idaho was led by Roberto Bergersen who finished with 31 points en route to the win, while Randy Livingston finished with 17 points and 12 assists and Lance Allred finished with 18 points and 11 rebounds for the Stampede. 
Kaniel Dickens scored 33 points for the 14ers while Elton Brown recorded 15 points and 11 rebounds in Colorado's win. 
Rio Grande Valley's Gabe Muoneke finished with 32 points, while Steve Novak, on assignment from Houston, contributed with 11 points and 10 rebounds in the loss. 
Daniel Horton and Alando Tucker, on assignment from Phoenix, combined for 64 points (scoring 32 a piece) in the Thunderbirds three-point victory. 
Steven Smith scored 25 points for Anaheim, while teammate Ivan Johnson chipped in with 19 points and 15 rebounds in the Arsenal's losing effort. 
The D-Fenders were led by Brian Chase's 26-point performance and Stephane Lasme's 12 points and 10 rebounds for the overtime win. 
Morris Almond, on assignment from the Jazz, led Utah with 38 points while three members of the Flash finished with double-doubles (points, rebounds): Brian Hamilton (20, 13), Brian Jackson (15, 13) and John Millsap (10, 11). 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (3 call-ups, 3 players, 3 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (19 assignments, 17 players, 13 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 N/A 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 N/A 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 N/A 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 N/A 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 N/A 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 N/A 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29 12/13 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 N/A 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 N/A


----------

